# K2 Fish Beer Batter Recipe



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

After searching and experimenting I finally IMHO cracked the code for a great Beer Batter Recipe for our catches. 

But with this recipe you'll have to experiment to get it to your liking. We're not into super spicey food but food with a good flavor.

If fish fillets are frozen thaw overnight in fridge. About half-an-hour prior to cooking take fish out of bag and complete thawing on paper towel. 

Remove all excess water/ice at this time and pat the fish dry. I don't run the fish under water. (water and hot grease don't do well)

I use a Small Fry Daddy and solid white Crisco (blue can). Any deep cast iron/fry pan will work but you want to make sure the fish are totally covered with hot oil and not resting on the bottom of the frier or pan. I use about 1/2 can Crisco for about 3-4" of hot oil. 

Now for the ingredients...mind you adjust to your taste...here's the basics.

1 to 3/4 can beer of your choice (I use Miller Lite)
1/2 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp parprika
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp cayeene powder

Mix all dry ingredients together good. Then slowly pour in beer slowly mixing to get the batter texture you desire

Thoroughly coat fish fillets in batter and immediately place each piece in hot oil totally covering each piece making sure they don't rest on the bottom of the pan. Also don't allow the fish pieces to intially touch each other or else they'll stick to each other.

Depending on size of fillets 2-4 minutes total time turning fillets as they cook. Larger pieces you'll have to adjust the cooking. Once the batter is 'golden' brown the fillet is good to remove.

Once the first batch is done place on paper plate with paper towel and lightly cover with another paper plate turned upside down.

I'll use the left over batter to make little crispies as I call them and sprinkle on the fish and the the serving dish...kinda like what you'd get at Long John Silvers.

So there you go but again experiment, experiment, experiment with the seasoning to you're liking. We've finally mastered it for our taste buds. My kids who don't like fish will even eat fish...so what does that say.

The above receipe has been delicious for the fish we like to eat; Perch, Crappie, Blue Gil, Cat Fish and of course Walleye.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Now that sounds good, all I need to do is get me some fillets this week and give that a shot. thanks K2 :EAT:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

K2..that is exactly the same recipe my wifes female docter gave us 15 years ago. Since then I have modified it to cooking in Peanut oil. Peanut oil costs quite a bit more than the other oils, but you can get it hotter without danger of fire, it doesn't smoke as much and the fish come out without any oil taste.

When the oil cools, you can strain it back into the bottle and use it again.

Very good recipe! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks K2!

Im trying it with Bears peanut oil.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That sounds great K2 thanks for the info. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Think'n its tis the Perch Season...so Bump we go

:O--O--O:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. Definitely gonna give it a try. Ever tried it with dark beer? Porter?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Ever tried it with dark beer? Porter?


Nope haven't tried dark beer as the only beer in our house is Miller Lite with the label that says 'strong' beer.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright then, I'll do it and report.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

so who's bringing a fry daddy and some of K2's beer batter to the Perch Party???


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a UWN Recipe classic. 

Try it if you haven't already.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Decided to give this a whirl today after catching perch at Pv. It was great!! Thanks k2 for the post! 

I did though use oil instead of crisco, and I bumped the cayenne up to 1/2tsp instead of 1/4. Let's just say next time I'll prob bump down to 1/4. 1/2tsp was a lil much, still edible and delicious, just too much of a kick for me!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great recipe! Those perch were goooooood! :O||:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No you are making me hungry K2! Thanks for sharing 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

:O--O--O:

For us that time of year again...so if you so desire to try this...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was thinking about this today (in church) oddly enough. Man I love beer batter


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds good and simple. Like the "deep frying" aspect. Question - Does it matter what kind of fish, i.e. bass and all their variations, pan fish a there numerous species, trout, pike, tigers, kitties, etc.? So far I've been sticking to Panko covered (dry) because it's simple/easy for an old geezer and acceptable. I do a little more i.e. deep frying for kitties.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Leaky said:


> Sounds good and simple. Like the "deep frying" aspect. Question - Does it matter what kind of fish, i.e. bass and all their variations, pan fish a there numerous species, trout, pike, tigers, kitties, etc.? So far I've been sticking to Panko covered (dry) because it's simple/easy for an old geezer and acceptable. I do a little more i.e. deep frying for kitties.


It all depends on how picky you are. I deep fry my catfish and other white meat fish but I don't like deep frying my trout. In my opinion they're much better grilled.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's that time of year. I'm talking perch fishing.

I'm bumping K2s great beer batter recipe. 

Come and get it everyone.


----------

